# Tank merger



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

So you have this tank









and merge this tank into the above









you get










As of tonight the rainbows have now been banished from the planted tank! The sods are not playing nice with the plants or the other fish.

The tank now has the tetras, gouramis, loaches, bn, and cherry shrimp. I will add some more soon.
Since the rainbows are out, i am now seeing the other fish


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow; as usual it's fantastic! 
Where did your beautiful rainbows move to now?! Best that your fishies are loving the upgrade however.


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

aussieJJDude said:


> Wow; as usual it's fantastic!
> Where did your beautiful rainbows move to now?! Best that your fishies are loving the upgrade however.


Thank you

The rainbows are currently in a holding tank while i decide what to do with them. I will probably sell them, but in no hurry.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

beautiful as always ! :-D


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Update


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow; those discus cruising over their domain? Hopefully it's a breeding pair; I'm quite charmed by the one of the left.


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

aussieJJDude said:


> Wow; those discus cruising over their domain? Hopefully it's a breeding pair; I'm quite charmed by the one of the left.


They only arrived today, so still getting used to everything, but they do use the entire length of the tank


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

simply beautiful.....now if yo could just pop over
on your scooter to my house and sort mine out, i'd be
eternally greatful:mrgreen:


----------



## LouisvilleMarc (Nov 11, 2015)

Bravo! Very very nice. Can you please advise on the activity level of Discus?


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

LouisvilleMarc said:


> Bravo! Very very nice. Can you please advise on the activity level of Discus?


They swim the length of the tank


----------

